# Gothic-Bug? Komme nicht weiter auf Orkfriedhof



## Bangheader (1. November 2009)

Hallo, ich suche dringend Hilfe!
 Ich bin als Templer in dem Orkfriedhof, und habe die schriftrollen eingesammelt.
 Ich habe aber glaub ich die eine zufrüh geholt, weil der Baal hat sie mirschon zusammengemacht, bleibt jetzt aber in einem raum stehn und sagt nichtsmehr. Er hat davor gesagt ich soll hinweise suchen, warscheinlich die Schriftrolle aber die hab ich ja schon.
 Ich hab jetzt schon alle Gegner besiegt, und mich durch die Tür gewarpt und alles gemacht, aber die Story geht nicht weiter...
 Bitte helft mir, da ich zwar mehrere Spielstände hab, aber inzwischen hart trainiert hab und nicht alles nochml machen will.
 Wenn ich jetzt nicht weiter komm, werde ich gothic warsch nie spielen....


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2009)

haste schonmal nach ner komplettlösung geschaut, vlt steht da noch irgendein gegenstand, der dir noch fehlt?


----------



## hansherbert444 (1. November 2009)

Der berühmt berüchtigte Baal Lukor Bug. Sehr wichtig -> hast du den aktuellsten Patch 1.08k drauf?
 Schau mal hier:
 http://forum.worldofplayers.com/forum/showthread.php?p=10717294


----------



## Bangheader (2. November 2009)

Den 1.08 Patch hab ich schon, da ich die neuere Verkaufsversion hab (die auf der Softwarepyramide).
 Wie geht der Cheat, das er mir wieder hinterherläuft?
 Weil ich muss den ja anscheinend zwischen die Säulen bringen, dumm nur wenn er mir nicht folgt...


----------



## Bangheader (2. November 2009)

Ok, hat sich geklärt.
 Man muss im Marvinmode _insert lukor_bugfixbook _eingeben, das buch nehmen und lesen, dann folgt er einem._
_Danke für die Hilfe._  
_


----------

